# Low AMH - which clinic?



## rabbit2 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi. I've never posted before although have been lurking for a while.

I have secondary IF. TTC for 3 years. I had 1st round of IVF at the Bridge Centre a few months ago (BFN). I had a fairly poor response with only 4 eggs collected. I have a low AMH (5.2) and they have said that my chances of success are only around 10% maximum.
I have heard that the Lister Clinic treats a lot of women with a low AMH with a reasonable success rate. Does anyone know how true this is or have experience of IVF at the Lister? I'd be interested to hear from you and hear your views. 

Thanks!


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Rabbit2
Actually your AMH doesn't sound too bad to me - mine is much much lower than that (started at 0.3 and got worse) and I was never told about a % success rate - just that we'd work with what we had.  I have heard that the Lister is very good.  I was treated at Barts and only got a couple of eggs and 1 x 2 cell embie - but I am now 10 weeks pregnant - so keep believing and wishing you loads of luck.
Best wishes
Reb


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Rabbit

sorry about your failed cycle.  Your AMH doesn't sound too bad to me either though I'm not sure which scale the Bridge measure it on.  I suspect yours is on the pmol/L scale so you would be in the 'low' fertility range but many FFers have conceived naturally and through IVF with lower AMH than that. 

I was treated at the Lister with similar AMH to you (the Lister use the other scale ng/mL).  I had two cycles with them and got pregnant on my second with a slightly different protocol. I didn't get many eggs either but you don't need oodles..it only takes one - as Reb can testify!!  Congrats Reb!!

best of luck Rabbit x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Rabbit and welcome to Fertility Friends 

I'll leave you some links shortly, I hope you find them useful. Your AMH isnt as low as some ladies who have managed a BFP  Maybe ask the Lister girls some questions on their thread, theyre very welcoming 

Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Secondary Infertility ~ *CLICK HERE

* Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE 

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Poor responders chat thread* ~ Click here

*Lister chat thread* ~ Click here
Introduce yourself here and ask the ladies any questions, they'll be happy to advise you 

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## kookoo73 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi, I am a newbie on here today as well, I have not had my AMH tested yet, but if this cycle fails it is the next thing I will do. 
REB363 - I also had a poor response on this cycle and had 1 2 cell 2 day embie to transfer so it is really good to read a success story with a single 2 cell ET. THANKYOU!! given me some hope. 
RABBIT - I had 4 eggs in my first cycle and 2 transfered on day 2- this resulted in a BFP, sadly miscarried at 6.5 weeks but still did get preggers.. fingers crossed for you. I have only heard good things about the Lister clinic.


----------



## rabbit2 (Jan 21, 2010)

Apologies if you see this message twice - I thought I'd posted it but it didn't show up - still getting to grips with the board!

Thanks very much for all the resonses. It is good to hear from people in a similar situation and especially to hear success stories! Congratulations Reb!

Juicy - The AMH scale was pmol/L. I was on the short protocol - 375iu Menopur. I had 5 follicles which resulted in 4 eggs, 3 embies and 1 7 cell embie on day 2 to transfer. 

KooKoo - sorry to hear about your MC. Good luck with your current cycle.


----------



## TANZAKSA (Jan 26, 2010)

hey rabbit- my wife (39)  is also undergoing  ICSI treatment and  her AMH was 0.34!! -  IMPATIENTLLY and NERVOUSLY  waiting for scan  results  which is on monday !


----------



## lucy from kent (Jan 11, 2010)

hi i'm lucy, i've had an AMH test result of 0.85, and have been told that my only chance to conceive would be with donor eggs, and that ivf is not an option. has any one else been told this, as i've seen one of you ladies with a result of 0.3 and congratulations !  should i get a second opinion? whats the dif between the AMH scale, ng/ml and pmd/L ?? any advice would be great xxx


----------



## Nicola01 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,

I have never posted on here before .. but as with all of you when I got my AMH results I looked to the inetrnet for help. I found the more I read the worse I felt.

I am with the Lister and my AMH is 0.9 which is very low for my age (am 33) but the Lister were more than happy to take a chance on me. I have just finished my first IVF cycle and I acheived 4 eggs on 375 on menapor all harvested and all fertilised .. 1 was imnature, 1 didnt progress.. but I got 2 perfect embryo's.. which were popped back in this week now I have to wait and wait and wait.....

As the Lister kept saying its not about your AMH is about quality. Wishing you all luck !!!

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a quickie, as my low AMH toddler is impatient for his bath, but the scale is ng/L x 7.4 to get pmol. Mine was 0,69, which is 4.something pmol, when I conceived Robert. I did try the Lister, and while they were 100 times better than my local clinic, the Jinemed in Istanbul was 100 times better than even that. have you thought of going abroad?


----------



## Mrs ABA (May 17, 2009)

Hi there,

I've followed your posts with interest.  Could you tell me what was different in the approach at Jinimed?

You give me hope girlfriend!

Many thanks

A
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, lots of things! Firstly, I sat down with the head honcho and discussed protocols - we came up with something we were both happy with. Then there was the fact they knew my name and treated me as an individual. Then there was being 'on holiday' with all the R&R that entails. Then there was my DH's operation going much more smoothly than here. Then there was getting scanned every two days by a consultant, who treated me with such care and respect. Then there was the more modern equipment and cleaner feeling clinic. Then there was the extra care taken over all aspects - embryo transfer was carried out in a theatre with everyone gowned up, and I wasn't allowed to get up even for a wee for four hours after!

I could go on... 

That's quite apart from it being less than half the price for us including 17 nights in a 4* hotel - I needed the highest dose drugs and DH needed an op too, meaning a cycle cost £10K here without the hotel.

I know it's hard to make the mental leap to being treated abroad, but given English was their third or fourth language their communication was much, much better than over here.

They do consults in London - next weekend's consults are fully booked but there will surely be more. Have a look at www.ivfturkey.com and see what you think.

xxxxxxx

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------

